# Sixline Wrasse



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Are bastards. Shop sold as reef safe and com with other small fish.

The bitch just killed my Tangerine line gobby which I loved









Anyone else had issues with these nasty wrasse??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Are bastards. Shop sold as reef safe and com with other small fish.
> 
> The bitch just killed my Tangerine line gobby which I loved
> 
> ...


Yeah, i have had them try!

They tend to be aggressive towards slower moving fish like gobies and firefish, But i feel the benefit of a six-line outweighs most problems.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

sorry to hear that, but I agree with egir since they keep my clams pyramid free~!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I just wish they ate bristle worms as I was told too


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there usually very peaceful wrasse...the only thing that i can think of was feeding schedule? how often did you feed the tank? i seened them nip on smaller fish(fin wise) when not feed properly...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Well it seems a breeder net is now needed to introduce new fish.

I got a new silver bellied wrasse, popped it on the box net and lowered it to just below the surface of the water.

Whenever the six line attacked the new wrasse would turn and hide in the net, now that they are used to each other I have taken out the net.

They both swim together fine now


----------

